# What to look for in a broiler pan



## GB (Mar 3, 2006)

I do not own a broiler pan, but would very much like to buy one. I just did a quick search online and it looks like they range from about $10 to bout $60. I really do not want to spend a lot on one, but I also don't want to get a piece of junk. What should I be looking for to make sure I get something decent. Also what type of materials are preferred?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2006)

The ones that come with the stoves are usually porcelain coated.  They seem to be durable and provide a non-reactive.

I would expect aftermarket ones to be stainless or aluminum.  That being the case, I'd choose SS.  

If you can get an porcelain, I'd go with that.  The seem to be easier t clean.


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Andy. that looks to be the price difference. The $60 ones I have seen are porcelain.


----------

